# Ordered a new bike....



## contadino (18 Apr 2019)

I took a Sonder Santiago for a test ride this morning and ordered one straight off the bat. SRAM Rival22 Touring spec - a big departure from my current 40-year old steed - and I was wearing a huge grin within 30 meters of the first turn of the pedals.

If it's anything like my last bike, it'll take me months/years of tinkering to be happy enough with the setup to venture far from home, but as the saying goes...best time to plant a tree is yesterday.

I'll post photos when it arrives.

The old bike is going to get a resto-mod pampering and we'll remain forever bonded, but crossing the Alps four times is risking knackering my knees, and the brakes just don't cut it nowadays.

And a little aside...I phoned up a couple of weeks ago, knowing that the bike is new to the market and not in a major hurry, to try and arrange a test ride, to be told that they're waiting for a demo bike to be built up. Fair enough. Not having heard back I called back yesterday and asked if there was any progress. Sadly no demo bike, but the guy said that if I popped over I could take his (personal) bike for a spin. As it happened when I got there today they's managed to magic a demo bike from somewhere, but I don't lend my bikes to anyone. Even my pub bike is off limits. I found it hugely endearing that someone would offer to let me try out their bike.


----------



## Minotier (29 Apr 2019)

I too have been looking at this model. Just need something a bit more winter adaptable and capable of trail riding, rather than using the giant defy 4 or my nearly twenty year old hybrid all the time for commuting and longer rides.

I would like to hear your comments and review very much.

All the best.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (29 Apr 2019)

I've got the Camino and if that's anything to go by you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ian H (29 Apr 2019)

I spent four hours today chatting to Richard Hallett. He wrote down a lot of notes and figures and has gone away to start building a new bike for me.


----------



## contadino (11 May 2019)

My new bike arrived a week early. Due to me living between Alpkit's Nottingham HQ and the home of the bloke who built up the bike, it was delivered too.

First ride today was along the old railway line up to Rother Valley Park, so grit path. First impression is a firmer ride than my old bike - which is no bad thing. The Santiago swallows the little bumps, but the compressed, hard grit paths around the lake we're quite jarring. Happier on tarmac, towpaths and the loose grit. It's an awesome ride. It feels really grounded, connected.

It took me three tries to get the seat height right, but when I got it, it was a revelation.

The gears are quite wide, and it'll take a while to figure out their limits for touring and all day all road rides.

Very happy. Photos to follow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2019)

You might just need to run lower pressures to remove the jarring. With the clearance that will be pretty easy to do.


----------



## contadino (11 May 2019)

Yes, that's what I read, but <dumb question alert>are you meant to stop, let some air out, then stop again and pump back to pressure when the terrain changes back?</dumb question>

Cos the ride was fantastic other than for that 300m.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2019)

Just get out the tape measure and check against current bike.


----------



## Minotier (12 May 2019)

It is looking like a trip across to Hathersage will be on the cards for me before too long, I hope.


----------



## contadino (12 May 2019)

This bike purchase has made me a big fan of Alpkit as a company. They're a fairly small, fairly local, very helpful lot. I suspect I'll be replacing a few of my dog-eared camping bits over the coming months with them.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 May 2019)

I didn't go through with the purchase of the bike, but my impressions of them as a result of our discussions were also wholly positive, as they are of their products I've bought over the years.


----------



## contadino (12 May 2019)

I went up a bit of the 5 Pits Trail this afternoon, which is grass and mud. My old RRA can't cope with it. The Pioneer just about manages it. The Santiago took it in it's stride.

Carr Lane up into Palterton was a trial, but that's because I have a lot of work to do to get back to fitness. Under normal conditions the lowest gear would've got me up there with light touring gear.

At the top end, I don't need to worry about getting a road wheelset anytime soon. Zero risk of spinning out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2019)

contadino said:


> Yes, that's what I read, but <dumb question alert>are you meant to stop, let some air out, then stop again and pump back to pressure when the terrain changes back?</dumb question>
> 
> Cos the ride was fantastic other than for that 300m.



Nah just take a little out and it will still be fast enough on the road. Pressure is often that balance between speed and comfort. Once you've found something that works well for your routes and bike you are away. A few psi lower rarely affects your speed that much anyway.


----------



## contadino (20 May 2019)

First trial overnight run this weekend - 3 days in the Peaks with indoor overnights in Ilam and Castleton. Just my little Carradice bag (can't remember which one it is but it was around 8 kilos when I left home) with the mini rack.

My bum and the saddle are really hitting it off. I once went out on a new Spa Nidd and after 100km I could hardly sit down. In contrast I'm experiencing virtually no discomfort.

The brakes have stopped squealing. The gear range is pretty good. Now used to sram double tap. To my surprise I managed that hill from the bridge in the valley up to Monsal Head without stopping. Didn't try coming home via Curbar but will next time. Climbing from Ashgate into the tops was pretty easy. Well maybe not easy but much easier than my old bike.

Left home with a 135 mile route but actually did 166, so that tells me what I need to know.


----------



## Soltydog (20 May 2019)

contadino said:


> To my surprise I managed that hill from the bridge in the valley up to Monsal Head without stopping. Didn't try coming home via Curbar but will next time. Climbing from Ashgate into the tops was pretty easy. Well maybe not easy but much easier than my old bike.



I was out that way on Saturday, the Monsal Head climb was rather tame for a top 100 climb, I thought. It was testing enough, but top 100? The view back down the valley from the top was great though  We did Curbar too at the end of the day & that was tough, much longer & the road is quite rough in places, that'll sure be a good test for the bike, but sounds like it will cope admirably


----------



## contadino (20 May 2019)

There's a little back lane, somewhere near one of the villages on the A6, that I'd love to find again. Long (but not epic long) but it's so steep I could hardly walk up it, and it had that whole even-steeper-round-the-next-bend thing going on. I found (badly planned route) it once but didn't save the route from that weekend and I'd love to figure out where it is and give it another shot now.

Curbar's a mental hill that I have several stopping points on - they've kindly provided benches for me to collapse on. Having been off bikes thru injury for nearly a year, it's encouraging to see progress in this way. Last time I did that hill at Monsal was Feb 2018 and I stopped three times for a breather, but I was loaded with bivi, bag, SIM, and being winter a few more clothes, etc...


----------



## Minotier (21 May 2019)

Glad to hear you are getting back into it after your enforced lay off @contadino, hopefully be back myself after my latest eighteen months off.
Best of.

ETA: I’m enjoying the good reports and rolling review.


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (21 May 2019)

Hello!

I just ordered a Santiago Rival Touring (with two custom options: TRP Spyre mech brakes and 46/30 FSA chainset) and I'm strongly interested by your feedback.

Contadino, did you get the default "touring" build with 48/32 chainset and 11-42 cassette ? If yes, what is your rear derailleur ? What do you think of the shifting ?

Indeed I just got very confused by the SRAM catalog: there are two Rival 22 rear derailleurs, one short cage and one mid cage, but neither is officially compatible with the 11-42 cassette:
https://www.sram.com/sram/road/family/sram-rival

On the other hand there is a Rival long cage derailleur that is compatible with the 11-42 cassette, but it belongs to the Rival1 groupset
https://www.sram.com/sram/road/family/sram-rival-1
that is only designed to work with a single ring chainset.

I found this link https://bicycles.stackexchange.com/...gs-be-used-with-a-clutch-type-rear-derailleur where it is explained that the X-horizon technology of the SRAM 1x derailleurs make them incompatible with double rings.

So I'm really confused ! The bike is not cheap and I want a really good drivetrain.


----------



## contadino (22 May 2019)

The build sheet says Sram Rival Rear Derailleur / 22 / Medium, Sram PG1130 Cassette / 11 / 11-42, and FSA Gossamer Adventure 386Evo Crankset /172.5mm / 48-32.

In terms of 'what do I think of the shifting', that's a bit complex because other than my Going Down the Shops Bike (1990 Raleigh Pioneer), all my others have been friction shifters. So yes, I think it's great. Bloody amazing actually. But I'm no expert. I mean you can't move 3, 4 or 5 gears at a time like with friction shifters, and I haven't tried shifting front and rear simultaneously yet, but in terms of keeping your hands on the bars and changing, and those times where you hit a sudden bit of hill that you want to drop it down a gear when you're out of the saddle, the 'brifters' are very good. Changes are fast and reliable and cleaner than the Deore on my Pioneer. There may be better around - I wouldn't know because I can't compare.

I hope that answers your questions...


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (22 May 2019)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes the build sheet is consistent with the picture:
https://www.alpkit.com/images/sonder/Touring_build.jpg
that indeed seems to show a Rival22 RD mid cage:
https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-rival-22-rear-derailleur-mid-cage-wifli
(looking carefully, the different Rival derailleurs have slightly different design and painting).

I'm very confused because on various forums one can find examples of people looking for a solution to have a 11sp 11-42 cassette together with a double chainring, and it doesn't seem to be trivial (unless one uses MTB stuff).

Did you try to use the 3 largest cogs of the cassette ? Any anomaly when shifting there (strange noise, hard spot, chain jam, anything) ?

I'm also wondering about the long-term behavior of this drivetrain.

Anyway I asked Alpkit for more details, I will report on their answer (I confirm that they are very nice!).


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (22 May 2019)

Well, that was fast, I have the answer from Alpkit folks: they use a Sunrace range extender, that allows to use the RD with a bigger cassette. Hopefully it's a reliable solution. 

Still the use of the largest cogs with the largest ring is not recommended (it's not useful anyway). 

I'm still interested by your feedback on the lowest gears.

I 'm so excited by this bike !


----------



## contadino (22 May 2019)

I went out last weekend hunting down hills to climb so I've probably spent longer in low gears than high. No problems to report at all.


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (14 Jun 2019)

Hello Contadino

Still happy with the bike ?

I am having issues with Alpkit, it took them more than 3 weeks to warn me they couldn't get the chainset (46/30 instead of 48/32) I requested in my order.

How often do you use the smallest gear combination ?

Thanks.


----------



## contadino (14 Jun 2019)

Very happy. I've been out for several 2 or 3 night trips with camping gear and the bike handles well with a bit of extra weight on it.

Mainly riding around the peak District, so yes, the lowest gear has had a fair bit of use. Very happy to have the touring spec.

I'm surprised you're having problems with Alpkit. They have been an excellent company to deal with.


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (15 Jun 2019)

Well, they are presumably quite good, but they need to improve on their stock management and ordering system. Four weeks after my order I have still no idea when they will have everything ready. Hopefully it will get sorted out within the next week.


----------



## contadino (15 Jun 2019)

When I ordered mine, they gave me a build time. Can't remember what it was - 20 (working) days maybe. I got an email a week before that was due saying that it was ready and they could drop it off at my home.


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (15 Jun 2019)

Yes, that's how things should work. In my case they said no problem for the custom components, and 15 workable days for the build. It's only after 3 weeks that they realized they couldn't get the chainset. I believe it's not very professional.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jun 2019)

Jerome said:


> Yes, that's how things should work. In my case they said no problem for the custom components, and 15 workable days for the build. It's only after 3 weeks that they realized they couldn't get the chainset. I believe it's not very professional.


I expect that a supplier was unable to supply the chainset, or that it was a spec that was unobtainable?


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (15 Jun 2019)

Yes their usual supplier is out of stock, but it wasn't three weeks ago. Now they're talking about ordering the chainrings separately and assemble the chainset by themselves, but they first asked me to pay the corresponding additional cost which I find not very elegant. Finally they accept to take this in charge, but I still don't know whether they will get the chainrings in a reasonable amount of time. One problem I have is that I'm not directly in contact with the person who decides.

PS: maybe I'm too demanding, but since they ask to pay 100% at the order, and the bike is not cheap, I'm getting a bit worried 
Anyway, I don't want to pollute Contadino's experience, if you have pictures ready feel free so share !


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2019)

Jerry Atrik said:


> View attachment 464510
> I've got the Camino and if that's anything to go by you won't be disappointed.



Cool looking bike there.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jun 2019)

Jerome said:


> Yes their usual supplier is out of stock, but it wasn't three weeks ago. Now they're talking about ordering the chainrings separately and assemble the chainset by themselves, but they first asked me to pay the corresponding additional cost which I find not very elegant. Finally they accept to take this in charge, but I still don't know whether they will get the chainrings in a reasonable amount of time. One problem I have is that I'm not directly in contact with the person who decides.
> 
> PS: maybe I'm too demanding, but since they ask to pay 100% at the order, and the bike is not cheap, I'm getting a bit worried
> Anyway, I don't want to pollute Contadino's experience, if you have pictures ready feel free so share !


I don't think you should be worried about them as a supplier - they're fine.


----------



## contadino (15 Jun 2019)

Jerome said:


> Anyway, I don't want to pollute Contadino's experience, if you have pictures ready feel free so share !


I don't really know the form when it comes to taking photos of a bike, but here's one...












Activity center, rother valley park



__ contadino
__ 14 May 2019


----------



## Deleted member 91092 (20 Jun 2019)

I am very angry against Alpkit. I do not recommend buying from them.

On 20 May I ordered a Santiago touring bike, after several email exchange because I wanted custom options (they claim to accept any kind of customization):
- Continental tyres instead of WTB
- TRP Spyre brakes instead of Avid BB5
- FSA Omega 46/30 chainset instead of Gossamer 48/32

They said everything OK, and announced 15 workable days (3 weeks) to build the bike. I paid 100%.

After 3,5 weeks, they contacted me as they couldn't get the tyres. I found it weird because the reference I want is available basically everywhere, but as it was a minor issue I gave up. I asked about the status of the build, it's only then that they told me they couldn't get the chainset either (NB: it was available from several dealers when I ordered).

Then they proposed to order separately the chainrings and swap them on an Omega chainset, but I would have to pay for that. Of course I refused, and they said they accept to swap the rings without additional cost for me.

Last Monday they said the rings would arrive on the following day, and that they could build the bike. Today I received a notification for despatching, so I asked confirmation.

And they answered they put a Gossamer 48/32 ! Without even telling me first !

Of course you could say that 48/32 is not that different from 46/30, but the point is that they couldn't satisfy my order and they even lied to me. I have 20 years of experience of buying stuff online, and this is the first time I see such a thing.

It is also clear that when they announce 3 weeks for the build, it just means that they would not have a single look at the order before 3 weeks. This is hard to accept, especially when the customer has to pay 100% of the order from the very beginning.

Now to my understanding my bike is on the way to me, but I'm really afraid that other specifications would not match what I ordered.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jun 2019)

That's disappointing to hear Jerome - and surprising too.


----------

